# [Sammelthread] DRM-freie Spiele



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

Mon liebe Community,

die Idee einen solchen Thread zu erstellen, geistert schon eine ganze Weile in meinem Kopf herum und wird jetzt hiermit in die Tat umgesetzt.
In Zeiten von Onlinezwang, selbst für Singleplayerspiele, sollte man diejenigen Studios würdigen, die nicht auf diesem Zug mit aufspringen, sondern ihre Spiele ohne (solch extreme) DRM veröffentlichen, da diese den *ehrlichen Käufern* mehr *schadet* als den Crackern.
Auch wenn ich mit einer solchen Art von *DRM *, wie *Onlinezwang*, aufgewachsen bin, geht sie mir mit der Zeit mehr und mehr auf die Nüsse, so dass ich zunächst *Origin *und damit BF3 boykottiert habe (was sich als recht untragisch herausgestellt hat, weil das Spiel sowieso nicht gut war) und diesem *Boykott *jetzt auch auf *Steam *ausgeweitet habe, da diese mich mit ihrem schlechten Kundensupport und arroganten Umgang mit den Kunden allgemein auch extrem nerven.
Um das immer Schlimmerwerden der Methoden zu verhindern, muss man möglichst früh ein *Signal *setzen. 
In diesem Sinne eröffne ich hiermit offiziell den

[Sammelthread] DRM-freie Spiele

Hier sollen all diejenigen Spiele gesammelt werden, die über *kein *oder ein *harmloses *DRM-System verfügen.

Ich schlage folgende Kategorisierung vor und beziehe mich damit NUR auf kostenpflichtige Spiele. Alle anderen können hier gepostet werden.

Kategorie 1:
Spiele, die über keinerlei DRM-System verfüge und einfach runtergeladen/ vom Datenträger installiert werden und dann gespielt werden können.


Kategorie 2:
Spiele, die runtergeladen/ vom Datenträger installiert werden und dann über einen Key aktiviert werden, dafür aber keine Internetanbindung benötigen.

Kategorie 3:
Spiele, die runtergeladen/ vom Datenträger installiert werden und dann über einen Key aktiviert werden, dafür EINMALIG eine Internetanbindung benötigen und nicht an einen Account gebunden sind.

Was haltet Ihr von der Einteilung? Klar sind Kategorie 2 und 3 nicht DRM-frei aber ist das System da noch *erträglich*. 
Steamspiele z.B. zählen nicht zu Kategorie 3, da diese zu einen accountgebunden sind und zum anderen Internet benötigen, weil der Offlinemodus von Steam nicht wirklich funktioniert. Spiele von *GoG *hingegen zählen als DRM-frei, weil man zwar über seinen Account (ähnlich wie über einen Datenträger) die Spiele neu erhalten kann, den Account aber nicht zum Spielen braucht.
DRM-freie Spiele sind heutzutage zwar schon recht *exotisch *aber auch *Klassiker *dürfen gerne genannt werden.
Um ein* Spiel vorzuschlagen*, postet bitte den *Titel*, das *Genre*, *Erscheinungsjahr *und eine kurze *Beschreibung *des Spiels und des *DRM*-Systems. Gerne auch mit *Bildern*. Ich werde die Spiele dann in die *Liste *mit aufnahmen.

Ich werde die Tage auch ein paar Spiele (auch als Beispiele) hinzufügen, heute schaffe ich das aber nicht mehr.


Als haut in die Tasten!


MFG Jamie


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

Reserviert 1


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

Reserviert 2


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2014)

Reserviert 3


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Februar 2014)

Schöne Idee.
Ich such gearde mal

Die ersten drei Command and Conquer Teile sind inzwischen zum kostenlosen Downlaod verfügbar:

Der Tiberiumkonflikt - Kategorie 1
Command & Conquer Gold Project 1.06

Alarmstufe Rot 1 - Kategorie 1
Portable RA

Tiberium Sun - Kategorie 1 oder 2
Command & Conquer Communications Center Community forums - Tiberian Sun with Firestorm Full Game Installer

Die offiziellen Download-Links bei EA sind zur Zeit nicht erreichbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe da insgesamt Probleme bei der Überschneidung zu Freeware - da gibt es nämlich bereits einen Sammelthread.

Oder geht es hier um Kaufspiele?


----------



## Jor-El (12. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da insgesamt Probleme bei der Überschneidung zu Freeware - da gibt es nämlich bereits einen Sammelthread.
> 
> Oder geht es hier um Kaufspiele?


 


jamie schrieb:


> Ich schlage folgende Kategorisierung vor und beziehe mich damit NUR auf kostenpflichtige Spiele. Alle anderen können hier gepostet werden.



Ich wäre dann vllt. noch ggf. für Links zu Updates der Spiele, bzw. zu No-Steam.exe, wie es z.B. Egosoft mit X³ machte.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Februar 2014)

Aghs, überlesen...dann kann mein Vorschlag bezüglich C&C vergessen werden, da kostenlos...


----------



## jamie (12. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da insgesamt Probleme bei der Überschneidung zu Freeware - da gibt es nämlich bereits einen Sammelthread.
> 
> Oder geht es hier um Kaufspiele?


 
Wie Jor-El schon geschrieben hat, geht es um kostenpflichtige Spiele. 



> Ich wäre dann vllt. noch ggf. für Links zu Updates der Spiele, bzw. zu No-Steam.exe, wie es z.B. Egosoft mit X³ machte.



Gute Idee.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Februar 2014)

Alles, was es an Games bei GOG zu kaufen gibt, ist eigentlich komplett ohne DRM. Das gilt sowohl für die alten Retrospiele wie auch die neueren Indies und beide Witcher Teile von CD Projekt selbst.

Und die Gratisspiele, die ja sowieso ohne auskommen, findet man ja hier bei mir im Sammelthread 

Übrigens haben die meisten Kickstarterprojekte kein DRM. Wenn da also was fertig wird wovon ich weiß melde ich mich dann mal hier

btw, Bombenthread, hoffe mal dass da viele Games in die Liste kommen.

Edit:



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Tiberium Sun - Kategorie 1 oder 2
> Command & Conquer Communications Center Community forums - Tiberian Sun with Firestorm Full Game Installer



Warum sagt mir keiner, dass auch Teil 2 nun Freeware ist? Zeit, den auch mal in meinem Thead hinzuzufügen


----------



## jamie (12. Februar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Alles, was es an Games bei GOG zu kaufen gibt, ist eigentlich komplett ohne DRM. Das gilt sowohl für die alten Retrospiele wie auch die neueren Indies und beide Witcher Teile von CD Projekt selbst.
> 
> Und die Gratisspiele, die ja sowieso ohne auskommen, findet man ja hier bei mir im Sammelthread
> 
> ...



Jap, den GoG-Katalog werd eich definitiv hinzufügen. Das braucht aber ein Bissel Zeit, da ja auch eine Beschreibung etc. dazu soll. Auch da könnt Ihr mir gerne helfen.

Deinen Thread habe ich ja oben schon verlinkt. 

Ok, schreib die Kickstarter-Spiele einfach hier rein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Februar 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Jap, den GoG-Katalog werd eich definitiv hinzufügen. Das braucht aber ein Bissel Zeit, da ja auch eine Beschreibung etc. dazu soll. Auch da könnt Ihr mir gerne helfen.



Willst du jedes Spiel da einzeln hinzufügen? Bedenke, das sind mittlerweile schon fast 700 Spiele, da wirst du einige Zeit beschäftigt sein 



> Deinen Thread habe ich ja oben schon verlinkt.



War etwas klein geraten, hatte den Link nicht gleich gesehen 



> Ok, schreib die Kickstarter-Spiele einfach hier rein.



Gut, ich mach mich dann mal auf die Suche


----------

